# 2 fragen zu java <-> mysql



## gondor (4. Nov 2004)

hallo!

ich habe 2 fragen zum thema: java und mysql. hier meine probleme:

1. wie kann ich von einem client eine 'sichere' verbindung zur mysql herstellen. ich öffne eine verbindung mittels 'ac_db_connection_cn = DriverManager.getConnection(ac_db_connection_ip, ac_db_connection_user, ac_db_connection_passwd);' und schicke meine queries alá 'Select * from myTable;' über die methode 'ac_sql_rs = ac_sql_stmt.executeQuery(query_);' kann man diese anfragen zur datenbank auch evtl. verschlüsselt senden? gibt es eine möglichkeit zur sicheren verbindung? wie kann man sich gegen evtl. angriffe schützen?

2. ich möchte aus java ein mysqlcheck durchführen. dazu habe ich in der mysql-api den befeht 'shell> mysqlcheck [OPTIONS] --all-databases' gefunden. gibt es eine möglichkeit diesen befehl von einem client an den server zu senden um ihn dann auszuführen? oder wie wird so etwas normalerweise realisiert? dabei muss auch geschaut werden, wo diese exe-files liegen, da der client ja nicht weiss, wo die files normalerweise liegen (/mysql/bin/)

hoffe der ein oder andere kann mir weiterhelfen


----------



## dotlens (4. Nov 2004)

da würdest du wohl im datenbank Forum mehr Antworten erhalten....

guck mal unser JDBC-forum


----------



## thE_29 (4. Nov 2004)

Verschoben nach JDBC!


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Nov 2004)

1. sichere Verbindung klappt mit neueren Connector/J Versionen, schau mal die Parameter an, die du in der URL mitgeben kannst. (du brauchst natürlich ein Zertifikat etc.)

2. schau mal, ob du das nicht via sql ausführen kannst (im Manual)

# 14.5.2.1 ANALYZE TABLE Syntax
# 14.5.2.2 BACKUP TABLE Syntax
# 14.5.2.3 CHECK TABLE Syntax
# 14.5.2.4 CHECKSUM TABLE Syntax
# 14.5.2.5 OPTIMIZE TABLE Syntax
# 14.5.2.6 REPAIR TABLE Syntax
# 14.5.2.7 RESTORE TABLE Syntax


----------



## gondor (5. Nov 2004)

ok, danke für die hilfe!

1. 
scheint kompliziert zu sein. da muss man eine menge konfigurationskram machen.

2. 
das funktioniert. komisch ist dabei, dass die syntax aus einem php-buch stammen.
und weder bei java noch mysql ich richtig fündig geworden bin. leider sind die
queries alá : 'REPAIR TABLE xyz QUICK' nur auf tabellen anzuwenden. für komplette
datenbanken gibt es wohl keine befehle...

lese deswegen alle tabellen raus und behandel sie in einer schleife einzeln.

für weitere info´s bin ich immer zu haben


----------

